# Mandarin Oranges = Diarrhea?



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

My computer goofed and my whole previous post didn't go through so this won't be as long!

Anyway.

For the past two weeks my 2 1/2 year old DS has had the worst poops. Very soft and HORRIBLE smelling. He has no fever or signs of illness.

He has eaten a ton of mandarin oranges lately, and it is coming out very apparantly in his poop. He also drinks orange juice, it's 75% water, but I'm wondering if combined, it's just too much citrus.

He's also eaten a lot of chunky peanut butter and also granola which is also coming out whole...

None of this is being eaten in excess, just more than usual.

Please help me because I'm literally sick of washing overly disgusting diapers. DS gets so upset by the whole process and I feel so bad for him! Nobody has ever shamed him for pooping in his diaper and we tell him "accidents happen to everybody honey, it's okay!" He says it "huuurrrttss!!" and points at the rash that is developing on his butt cheeks.

He only wears diapers to bed & I have totally cut out the oranges (starting today) but I'm hoping that's what it is...?


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

My DD can't have any citrus (fruit or juice) in any appreciable quantity or she gets diarrhea and skin burns from the acid.

Apparently this is pretty common for children so it does not surprise me it's happening to your DS too









And it's a shame, too, because DD loves oranges and I have to keep them from her.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Do you think he's developing a sensitivity? It's never been a problem until now, but has has had more than usual lately.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

DS loves them so much as well, it's hard to tell him no. I will though if it will stop all this!


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

my dd will get very loose stools if I give her OJ. She hasn't really had problems with oranges, but I think the OJ is just too acidic for her tummy







...maybe OJ is more acidic than the fruit?


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

We had a huge problem with tangerines a couple of years ago. DS1 would eat and eat and eat tangerines, but then he had poop like you're describing - mushy, smelly, pulpy, and very acidic. We ended up limiting him to one tangerine per day for a while.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My 2 yo eats gobs as do I, doesnt bother us any.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

I've had to cut DD off from juice - there is definitely a correlation between juice and runny poops in her case. The only thing worse than runny poop in diapers is runny poop in a not-quite-potty-trained-pair-of-panties.







Actually, when it runs out the pants and into the car seat, that is worse, but so far that hasn't happened with DD (did years ago with DS, ugh).

I'd imagine that oranges would have the same effect. Stop them for a week and see what happens. DD's poops changed within two days of stopping juice.


----------



## rubyruby (Aug 2, 2006)

Interesting. I may have to try feeding my DD some oranges as we have the opposite problem - her stools are always firmer than needed and she tends to stool withhold which makes it even firmer, and around and around we go. I'll report back if there are any changes!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm really thinking it has to be the oranges and not the juice. If you can even call it juice. It's more like orange flavored water, and there's been no change in his intake of that. I will for sure stop the oranges and see if that helps. If not, out goes his beloved orange water.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 
We had a huge problem with tangerines a couple of years ago. DS1 would eat and eat and eat tangerines, but then he had poop like you're describing - mushy, smelly, pulpy, and very acidic. We ended up limiting him to one tangerine per day for a while.


YES "Pulpy" Very good descriptive word. Just what I was looking for and couldn't quite convey.


----------



## um_hanna (Nov 3, 2004)

i love them as a dieretic







loool, but too much can go through them pretty fast.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *um_hanna* 
i love them as a dieretic







loool, but too much can go through them pretty fast.

VERY true. When my cousin was staying with me, her four year old ate mandarin oranges with my DS and like an hour later he had a big poop and she said "There is already mandarin orange pieces in there! How is that possible?"









Ahh moms and their kids' poop.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

citrus can do that.


----------



## 2bluefish (Apr 27, 2006)

Mandarian oranges - a pet peeve of mine. DH kept giving them to dd before he'd go to work (*every day*), and then I'd be left with the mess to clean up. They didn't completely digest and then she'd be shrieking when I had to clean her because it was so acidic. The last time he brought 5 new cans in house I put my hand up and told him he cannot feed those to dd. "What? That's why I buy them!" "I know. I've told you they give her diaper rash, and you don't listen!" I don't know if they would be such a problem once in awhile, but she can't have alot of them.


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

Yep, we can't do ANY juice, mandarin oranges, grapes, peaches, bannanas, cherries, etc.

Basically my kids get a little melon, and berries. The rest make them sick sick sick!!


----------



## annamama (Sep 23, 2005)

Mandarin oranges gave ds a horrible rash too - poor thing, he loves them, but his body doesn't!


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

We have had the similar problems with citrus in the past too. Hope your dc's bum is feeling better soon.

-Pam


----------



## HappyAgain (Mar 24, 2007)

Mandarin oranges and pineapple juice, oh my ...

He literally had blisters on his butt within one day of pineapple juice...

There is "low acid" orange juice or you can add extra water to it.

My son also had this problem with apples, applesauce and applejuice..


----------

